# My own private Idaho, deaux......



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok , have the thread for the old crap, http://www.electriciantalk.com/f13/my-own-private-idaho-60173/ here's the thread for the new crap. On my first trip up, after dealing with plumbing, mold, dead mice and other issues I only got the first two new circuits for the bathroom done. There will be one more added later for the in-wall heater. 

Vanity light box:









Receptacle and switches rough: (Yes they are Carlon blues, so bite me. These are the adjustable setback versions, since I haven't decided on tile or not for the walls.)










Fart fan/light combo rough: (this was a Nutone 100cfm, low sone, on clearance at big orange for $40)











Switches and GFI installed: 









More pics to follow after my next trip to the house.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

PEX is the shiznitt!!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> PEX is the shiznitt!!!


It sure is..awesome stuff, easy to work with and inexpensive. Plus you can add this: 










The Viega "Manabloc" , a circuit breaker panel for your plumbing. Each fixture gets it's own lines, and this eliminates (in most areas) the need for shutoffs at each fixture. Added plus in freezing climates is, if one line freezes you just shut off that line and not the whole house. 

Working space is a bit tight though: 










As you can see the plumbing is a work in progress, I have about 8 more lines to run (these pics were taken early on and there were more lines done when I left than shown here) and I have to secure the Pex at the Manabloc and a few other locations. 

That new water heater is the shizz too...propane powered, 40 gals and took less than 40 minutes from dead cold to full tank of piping hot water. AO Smith brand....and cost me less than the crappy GE ones that big orange sells.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update slick. I got about 20 years out of my electric AO Smith before it started leaking. How well does the PEX handle freezing? Pipe, fittings, etc....


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Thanks for the update slick. I got about 20 years out of my electric AO Smith before it started leaking. How well does the PEX handle freezing? Pipe, fittings, etc....


You're welcome. 

I am told that PEX will, when frozen, simply expand like a balloon rather than break. Once it thaws out you use a heat gun or hair dryer to heat it up and it will shrink back down to original size. 

(Since I am away from the house right now I shut off the water and drained everything out for now. There have already been some nights in the mid 20's there..but when I was there we had mid 30's and the house only got down to about 55..and that was with no heat.)

As for fittings, another great thing about PEX is that with a little planning, you can run it with NO fittings in the walls. You'll note I am using brass fittings for the 90 deg short sweeps. I used pipe forms to do the other 90 sweeps and all fixture fittings (except for that bathroom's shower) are outside the wall or will have access covers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting here but this site is for pros not DIY plumbers :whistling2:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

everytime I see those cheesy insulated diy staples it makes me giggle like a little girl


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

drspec said:


> everytime I see those cheesy insulated diy staples it makes me giggle like a little girl


 I love those staples, and used them exclusively when I was doing residential. They are more expensive, but are a lot easier to use. 

You can get in tighter spaces, and they are a breeze to pound into the petrified wood found in old homes and into TJI's. In tight stud bays where you can't swing your hammer you can sometimes use leverage to push the nails in individually.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Man, Porky's on a roll today....:laughing: :

From another thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/low-voltage-cans-tripping-afci-60751/
(Post #3):


BBQ said:


> Than you are not really a professional are you?





BBQ said:


> Thanks for posting here but this site is for pros not DIY plumbers :whistling2:


He's just pissy because we don't see eye-to-eye on the use of MWBC's.  :jester:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i need to plumb a cabin on my property. What tools do i need for this type of pex? It looks like the crimp ring or something. Thanks.

We should sneak this thread in over at plumbingtalk.:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

zoltan said:


> I love those staples, and used them exclusively when I was doing residential. They are more expensive, but are a lot easier to use.
> 
> You can get in tighter spaces, and they are a breeze to pound into the petrified wood found in old homes and into TJI's. In tight stud bays where you can't swing your hammer you can sometimes use leverage to push the nails in individually.


Pfft. Just don't be a sally and regular old Viking (Made in Jaffery, NH) staples will zip right into old wood. In tight stud bays I either use my linemans or turn my hammer sideways.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Pfft. Just don't be a sally and regular old Viking (Made in Jaffery, NH) staples will zip right into old wood. In tight stud bays I either use my linemans or turn my hammer sideways.


Ok, serious :nerd: time here. They're not made in Jaffrey anymore. They moved the plan to Cletis Land aka Ohio.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

There's a plumbing contractor in my area that does loads of new construction (single family and apartment complexes) and they use CPVC (that yellow stuff) instead of PEX. Cut, glue, done. If I ever do any more DIY plumbing (which I surely will) I'm going to give CPVC a try.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> There's a plumbing contractor in my area that does loads of new construction (single family and apartment complexes) and they use CPVC (that yellow stuff) instead of PEX. Cut, glue, done. If I ever do any more DIY plumbing (which I surely will) I'm going to give CPVC a try.


 
no plumber that I know of around here uses the cpvc anymore

I was told it had high failure rates


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> no plumber that I know of around here uses the cpvc anymore
> 
> I was told it had high failure rates


It's the Flowmaster Gold stuff. Not sure if that makes any difference but this particular company does practically all new construction so I doubt they would be taking a risk on something with a high failure rate.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> i need to plumb a cabin on my property. What tools do i need for this type of pex? It looks like the crimp ring or something. Thanks.
> 
> We should sneak this thread in over at plumbingtalk.:laughing:


LOL I'm not a pro plumber so I would get the message something like this: 



> Tie your hot water valve into the output of your boiler's overtemperature canooter valve.


 and 



> Thanks for posting on plumbers talk (dot) com. The moderators would prefer you post on our DIY site, cletisdoesplumbing (dot) com. This thread has been closed.


:laughing::laughing:

For crimp ring PEX fittings, you need the following tools from big orange: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBit...l-PEX-Crimp-Tool-23251/202270489#.Ul3b5hDB_fM

It includes a "go/no-go" gauge to check your crimps. 

Also got this: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBite-Crimp-Ring-Removal-Tool-23055/202032951#.Ul3cOhDB_fM

to remove crimp rings off of fittings in case of a mistake. 

For a cutter: (although a regular PVC cutter would also work)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBite-PEX-Tube-Cutter-U701A/202685929#.Ul3cfxDB_fM

They also have the "Sharkbite" line of fittings which needs no tools other than a cutter and this: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBite-Safe-Seal-Tool-U702A/100638148#.Ul3dMhDB_fM

which you will need if you go that route. I didn't because the fittings are more expensive in total than the tools and crimp rings. 

The crimp rings are pretty cheap and work well. I would not use the clamps....they don't seem to seal as well, you still need a $58 tool and the clamps are more expensive than the crimp rings. 

Finally, you can get fittings, the Manablock and Pex from http://pexsupply.com

(The tools are cheaper at big orange.) 

Another benefit to PEX (and to keep this electrical) no bonding required. :thumbup:

And MTW, nothing wrong with CPVC but PEX is at least twice as fast and the new tubing is better than the first gen stuff. Try it, you'll like it a lot.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

On BTW that work is awful.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> On BTW that work is awful.


It's not finished yet skeezix. :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> It's not finished yet skeezix. :laughing:


I know but a half finished bathroom is sooooo Cletis.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Love those adjustable boxes


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> Love those adjustable boxes


Yeah they work really well. And if you aren't sure what the finished surface is gonna be IMHO they are the ONLY way to go. (I hate using extension rings...) 

My whole kitchen is gonna get the adjustables, rest of the house will be regular boxes.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Water heater is missing a drip leg on the propane:whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> AO Smith brand....and cost me less than the crappy GE ones that big orange sells.





The GE water heaters are made by Rheem....the same ones you can get at the supply house.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

meadow said:


> Water heater is missing a drip leg on the propane:whistling2:


That is a temp hookup using a flex hose to a regulator on a 5 gal propane tank. The permanent line was done two days later and has the drip leg. :thumbsup:




MTW said:


> The GE water heaters are made by Rheem....the same ones you can get at the supply house.


And Rheem sucks...every last one I've ever run into either leaked or quit working within 5 years.....:tt2:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mxslick;1127907
Fart fan/light combo rough: (this was a Nutone 100cfm said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30268&stc=1&d=1381806651[/IMG]


Shouldn't the "fart" fan be dropped down to allow for the sheetrock?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

mxslick said:


> That is a temp hookup using a flex hose to a regulator on a 5 gal propane tank. The permanent line was done two days later and has the drip leg. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a 15 year old ge, that i wouldnt trade for any other brand!:thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Shouldn't the "fart" fan be dropped down to allow for the sheetrock?


Good catch..yes it needs to be dropped before the sheetrock goes back up...I just hung it up fast to get it in place for the light kit to be installed temporarily (after the pic was taken.) 

My to-do list for that bathroom is still pretty full before it is finished...including deciding what finish(es) I want for the walls.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The big move-in coming soon....and will be back at it in that bathroom...installing a baseboard heater, finishing up the drywall, etc. 

And I decided I am gonna install my fancy AMX lighting controls....screw the "next guy"..if they don't like it, they can hire their own electrician to convert it back to standard wall switches. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

3xdad said:


> i need to plumb a cabin on my property. What tools do i need for this type of pex? It looks like the crimp ring or something. Thanks.
> 
> We should sneak this thread in over at plumbingtalk.


 :lol: What will happen if I mix up the colors and use the red tubing on the cold water and vise-versa?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> :lol: What will happen if I mix up the colors and use the red tubing on the cold water and vise-versa?


Your cold water in the red will get lukewarm and the hot water in the blue will freeze. :thumbup::jester:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Time for an update to this, the bathroom is now finished (except for some trim and paint on the trim). 

Bath switches and GFCI, moved them up so center of devices was at the 48" mark so the tile border would end up centered on the devices (see pic below), other box is for the baseboard heater t-stat: 








And yes, the drywall patching sucks, doesn't matter as the tile covered it nicely. :whistling2:

I changed my mind on the lighting as the box above the cabinet wasn't gonna work, so I added a Juno 4" can:









Tile work in progress with the devices in the new location: 









And the finish on the above, minus the paint on the tile border strips: 



















The fart fan/light:










And the baseboard heater: 









I finally have a functional bathroom, with walls and a ceiling. I have the crown molding and trim moldings just haven't had time or energy to put them up yet. I spent all day today cleaning up the back yard and burning a huge pile of twigs, limbs, leaves and tumbleweeds.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The eighties are calling! They want their mechanical line voltage t-stat back!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> The eighties are calling! They want their mechanical line voltage t-stat back!


Hmmmm, let's see...$19 for the one shown.....

or close to $60 for an electronic one for a tiny (5'x6') bathroom? :whistling2:

I might spring for the electronic ones for the living room and bedroom... but all other rooms are gonna get the mechanical one. :thumbup::laughing:

And after seeing this thread.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/strange-line-voltage-thermostat-issue-66572/

I may even go mechanicals throughout.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Hmmmm, let's see...$19 for the one shown..... or close to $60 for an electronic one for a tiny (5'x6') bathroom? :whistling2: I might spring for the electronic ones for the living room and bedroom... but all other rooms are gonna get the mechanical one. :thumbup::laughing: And after seeing this thread.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/strange-line-voltage-thermostat-issue-66572/ I may even go mechanicals throughout.


Just yanking your chain. 









That's one of mine.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> *Just yanking your chain.*
> 
> View attachment 34822
> 
> ...


Yeah I knew that. :thumbup::laughing:

But it was fun replying anyways. 

What make is the 'stat you posted? Looks like one from the 80's, (which BTW will outlast the cheap ones I bought)...and yours is probably twice as accurate. 

These cheap ones I used will maintain temperature ok, but they are no where near accurate. The one in the living room is about 5-8 degrees off, the bathroom one is 5 degrees off and the one in the (temporary) bedroom is 2-3 degrees off. The reviews on the HD site are pretty split on opinions of "they suck" to "great value..accurate." :laughing:

I'll see how the electronic ones fare later.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mxslick said:



> Yeah I knew that. :thumbup::laughing: But it was fun replying anyways. What make is the 'stat you posted? Looks like one from the 80's, (which BTW will outlast the cheap ones I bought)...and yours is probably twice as accurate. These cheap ones I used will maintain temperature ok, but they are no where near accurate. The one in the living room is about 5-8 degrees off, the bathroom one is 5 degrees off and the one in the (temporary) bedroom is 2-3 degrees off. The reviews on the HD site are pretty split on opinions of "they suck" to "great value..accurate." :laughing: I'll see how the electronic ones fare later.


I looked and can only find 859M on it. 









And this on the cover. I buy my stats from Wesco.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> I looked and can only find 859M on it.
> 
> View attachment 34824
> 
> ...


Thanks.  The part number _might_ be Cadet...which is made by Honeywell. 

Oh, just remembered I had this pic of a 70's era 'stat in the bedroom: :laughing: (Along with more hideous paneling.)










I had an even older one in the kitchen but I already trash canned it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Who knows, the old ones you trashed might be more accurate than the ones you put in. I tell people to find a setting they like and not pay so much attention to what temp it is for that reason. I have put in a few digital Honeywells here and there. Seem to work ok, haven't done enough to know whether its worth the money or not.

We are starting a six family reno and using cases of those one and two gang adjustables. Only cutting trenches out to do new wiring. They work great. Wish they had a deeper version though.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Who tiled Slick?

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Who knows, the old ones you trashed might be more accurate than the ones you put in. I tell people to find a setting they like and not pay so much attention to what temp it is for that reason. I have put in a few digital Honeywells here and there. Seem to work ok, haven't done enough to know whether its worth the money or not.
> 
> We are starting a six family reno and using cases of those one and two gang adjustables. Only cutting trenches out to do new wiring. They work great. Wish they had a deeper version though.


I bet you're right that the older ones are more accurate. And I have done as you advised with these new ones, which is find the setting I like and ignore what the dial markings say.

The adjustables are indeed great, but I found much to my dismay that the kitchen wall is done really screwy, I may have to bang some holes in cinderblock to get the depth I need. 

When I get to the work in the kitchen I'll have some pics in my other thread on this palatial estate. :laughing:



chicken steve said:


> Who tiled Slick?
> 
> ~CS~


Is that like Where's Waldo? :laughing: I did the tile work...it went in fast. The tile is "vineyard glass" found the the Big Orange, $5 for a 1x1 foot square. There are 5 squares there, so $25 for the tile and another $20 for the adhesive/grout. 

I did it on purpose to hide my crappy joint in the sheetrock. I have decided that all the rest of the sheetrock will be done by a pro as I really suck at it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mxslick said:


> I bet you're right that the older ones are more accurate. And I have done as you advised with these new ones, which is find the setting I like and ignore what the dial markings say. The adjustables are indeed great, but I found much to my dismay that the kitchen wall is done really screwy, I may have to bang some holes in cinderblock to get the depth I need. When I get to the work in the kitchen I'll have some pics in my other thread on this palatial estate. :laughing: Is that like Where's Waldo? :laughing: I did the tile work...it went in fast. The tile is "vineyard glass" found the the Big Orange, $5 for a 1x1 foot square. There are 5 squares there, so $25 for the tile and another $20 for the adhesive/grout. I did it on purpose to hide my crappy joint in the sheetrock. I have decided that all the rest of the sheetrock will be done by a pro as I really suck at it.


I've done a lot of rock work. Maybe a plane ticket to Idaho is in order?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mxslick said:


> > Is that like Where's Waldo? :laughing: I did the tile work...it went in fast. The tile is "vineyard glass" found the the Big Orange, $5 for a 1x1 foot square. There are 5 squares there, so $25 for the tile and another $20 for the adhesive/grout.
> >
> > I did it on purpose to hide my crappy joint in the sheetrock. I have decided that all the rest of the sheetrock will be done by a pro as I really suck at it
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

backstay said:


> I've done a lot of rock work. Maybe a plane ticket to Idaho is in order?


_rock jock!_ :jester: ~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> Time for an update to this, the bathroom is now finished (except for some trim and paint on the trim).
> 
> Bath switches and GFCI, moved them up so center of devices was at the 48" mark so the tile border would end up centered on the devices (see pic below), other box is for the baseboard heater t-stat:


A real electrician doesn't use yellow wire nuts. :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> A real electrician doesn't use yellow wire nuts. :whistling2:


Stop staring at my nuts!! :laughing:

You seem to have an obsession with my nuts. :laughing:

At least my nuts aren't blue. :laughing:

Do yellow wirenuts drive you nuts? :laughing:

What are your favorite nuts? :laughing:

Or do you prefer Wagos which would make it nutless? :laughing:

Do you twist before putting on your nuts? :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> I've done a lot of rock work. Maybe a plane ticket to Idaho is in order?


LOL do you work for beer and any game you shoot? :laughing:

I'll be ready for phase one of the rock in the remodeled bedroom area around July. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mxslick said:


> LOL do you work for beer and any game you shoot? :laughing: I'll be ready for phase one of the rock in the remodeled bedroom area around July. PM me if interested.


What area of Idaho?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Stop staring at my nuts!! :laughing:
> 
> You seem to have an obsession with my nuts. :laughing:
> 
> ...


*They asked me how I knew my wirenuts were blue
I of course replied Something i can't hide
Can not be denied

They, said some day you'll find, all who splice are blind
When you works on fire You must realize
Smoke gets in your eyes*
~C_(w/apologies to the Platters, Ideal, Buchanan, etc)_S~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> What area of Idaho?


Eastern Idaho in the bottom part. I don't want to get specific on here. :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Eastern Idaho in the bottom part. I don't want to get specific on here. :laughing:


A little too...arid for me. I was hoping more in the Palouse.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful part of the US though......_(worth the wass)_








~CS~


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Eastern Idaho in the bottom part. I don't want to get specific on here. :laughing:


 Have you ridden the dunes in St. Anthony yet? There is also some nice trail riding in the Big Hole/Snake River ranges, but they'll probably be buried in snow till June.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

zoltan said:


> Have you ridden the dunes in St. Anthony yet? There is also some nice trail riding in the Big Hole/Snake River ranges, but they'll probably be buried in snow till June.


Nope, haven't been on the dirtbike yet at all. It has been stored in the kitchen for the winter, and it needs a new bottom end in the motor before next rides. It sounds like a rock crusher..not a happy sound.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You've a _dirtbike_ in your _kitchen_ ? 

Man, that just plucks the strings of my ******* heart MX!


~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> You've a _dirtbike_ in your _kitchen_ ?
> 
> Man, that just plucks the strings of my ******* heart MX!
> 
> ...


And it gets better..my Ninja 250 is in the living room. :thumbup:










Turbo has adopted it as a great perch. 

Having no "old lady" around has its advantages. :thumbsup::laughing:

On topic, added in the first of my new bedroom circuits today. All went well....until I was using it with the shop vac to clean up. Suddenly lost power..turned the vac off, then on again, it ran for a second then quit. Hmmmmm..went to the panel to check the breaker..it was warm and wouldn't reset..in fact the handle just flopped around. First time I have ever had a QO breaker fail like that (SP 20 amp). I'll open it up later and take pics to see why it failed. (It was one of the original breakers in the panel...I had planned on replacing all of the old breakers because I want all the handles and labels to match..but now I'll do it for reliability sake.)


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

House looks like it's coming along great!

We were chatting about reno's a while ago as I had just bought a place in Idaho myself (CD'A) and thought I'd give you a quick update. (Don't mean to hijack)

Here's the brief summary, with very few photos because most are on my wifes camera.

We bought this house. It had been a rental for 10+ years and was a total dump, inside and out. The roof leaked, the windows were single pane and most didn't close and the siding was falling off, especially in the back. The inside was trashed, bothrooms rotten and the plumbing was leaking everywhere.

From the outside at purchase:



First thing we did was have the roof replaced so the water stopped coming in. Once that was done, I stripped the siding to make way for new windows, doors and hardiplank.





This is what 2240lbs of asbestos siding looks like as I'm hauling it to be disposed of.



29 new windows and new pre-finished hardiplank siding.




On the inside, I did all the demolition work and started the bathroom and fixing all the walls.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Ripped out all the galvanized and ran new PEX supply's and replaced all the drains, except for the main stack.





Little tile work in the main floor bathroom. Also installed a small frosted window for some light and air. 



Latest project was new kitchen floor and cabinets. 







I've rewired most of the house, gutted the basement and am now getting quotes for concrete work in the back. Looking forward to it being basically finished so we can spend the summer there. I'll still have baseboard and window casings to do, but I like that kind of work and will pick it when I feel like doing it in July. Maybe we can get together on the bikes this summer or next. I'll have my street bike with me this summer and will have doctors clearance to ride offroad again in 2015.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm also very jealous of your bikes inside. Mine are locked away in the garage but I did manage to get them outside last week and was able to start (and ride, dont tell my wife) my dirtbike for the first time since my crash. Felt great, and can't wait to get back on the dirt!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Do you say "aboot" and "eh" in Alberta too?


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

MTW said:


> Do you say "aboot" and "eh" in Alberta too?


I don't say "aboot" and have never noticed anyone else say that up here, but I do say "eh" a lot. It's the Canadian version of "huh", that seems so prevelant in the US.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

SteveO. said:


> Ripped out all the galvanized and ran new PEX supply's and replaced all the drains, except for the main stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Contact me by PM so we can set something up. :thumbup:



SteveO. said:


> *I'm also very jealous of your bikes inside. Mine are locked away in the garage but I did manage to get them outside last week and was able to start (and ride, dont tell my wife) my dirtbike for the first time since my crash. Felt great, and can't wait to get back on the dirt!*


LOL yeah I am itching to ride the dirtbike since the weather has gotten a bit better down here (super windy today though) but it needs a new bottom end..sounds like a rock crusher. The Ninja on the other hand..I took it out and went "aboot" (I saw the other posts, lol) 20 miles around here..had to stay close since my Cali plates expired in December..next ride will be into town to get my Idaho plates. The Ninja hadn't been ridden since early December and it was super pissed off at me..took over 10 minutes on choke before it would accept any throttle. (The Ninja 250 has carbs..blech.) I see a jet kit in my future.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL returning to our regularly scheduled program now: 

First off, the breaker that failed is shown and discussed in this thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/20amp-sqd-qo-burnout-67194/


And here is the circuit it powered: 

First receptacle in the circuit: 










Third in line:









Fourth in line, the top box is for a timer for my Xmas lights, run to that recpt. later. :









Second in line, with LV side for my AMX touchpanel connection: 









And the end of this circuit. Sixth recept. I will have another circuit going around the opposite side of the room. :









And I have changed my mind about the sheetrock..again. I am going to put up the walls' rock myself, I may not tape and finish it, but I really want to get the walls closed up asap so I can start the demo on the second half of the room, taking down the wall of shame and gutting the existing bedroom. I still will hire out the ceiling rock work though. 

I will get pics of the 4" Juno cans for my next post. 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/20amp-sqd-qo-burnout-67194/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So foil faced MX? 

I'm curious if you went and delved into the _great vapor barrier_ debate like i did with all the builders i frequent....?



~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> So foil faced MX? I'm curious if you went and delved into the great vapor barrier debate like i did with all the builders i frequent....? ~CS~


Vapor barriers are a pretty interesting subject. There seem to be 2 main schools of thought. 1 is to let the house to breathe naturally and be less "tight" and use more energy, but naturally exchange air. The other school being super tight, heavily insulated, and usually needing an air exchanger to force air exchange to keep the air healthy in the structure. Pretty neat stuff, with lots of good arguments for either side, but with energy costs always on the rise, if you don't have access to acreage of timber to utilize for heat (in the northern parts of the world, anyway) then the tighter house with forced air exchange will be cheaper in the long run, but if the air exchanger fails, then there are going to be serious vapor problems and mold problems. Pretty fascinating stuff.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The foil faced is what was there originally. The encapsulated was the new stuff I put in when we changed that wall out. (See the violations thread on this place for that detail.)

The entire exterior wall here is cinderblock, what you see was added to the interior. 

As for the sealed vs. let it breathe angle, I will not be restoring the "integrity" of any of the insulations' vapor barriers. Other than all the leaks around the poorly installed back windows, the house is fairly tight anyways. 

Plus since I have a wood stove I do not want the house too tight.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This is were i probably blew it....










~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Putting receptacles in before the sheetrock is sooooooo Cletis. :no:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

MTW said:


> Putting receptacles in before the sheetrock is sooooooo Cletis. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Next72969 said:


>


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> Putting receptacles in before the sheetrock is sooooooo Cletis. :no:





Next72969 said:


>





MTW said:


>




Ever hear of putting in receptacles for temporary use skippy? (Laughing)(I hate the 8-image limit...) Those aren't going to be the final ones as those are the HD Leviton cheapies.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

mxslick said:


> Ever hear of putting in receptacles for temporary use skippy? (Laughing)(I hate the 8-image limit...) Those aren't going to be the final ones as those are the HD Leviton cheapies.


 sheetrocker cover the ears everytime


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> The foil faced is what was there originally. The encapsulated was the new stuff I put in when we changed that wall out. (See the violations thread on this place for that detail.)


"We"? You and the mouse in your pocket?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> "We"? You and the mouse in your pocket?


No skeezix, the other guy who helped is my friend and building inspector from California. :laughing:

His hand and arm are in the pics of the Wall of Shame in the other thread.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I suppose we're _all _guilty of being diy'ers then......?

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> I suppose we're _all _guilty of being diy'ers then......?
> 
> ~CS~


Damn, I guess I'll have to delete all my posts and threads, and swing the ban hammer on myself......































Yeah right. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well i'm no one to_ talk _MX

The fact that we have no OC or inspections for single family dwellings in Vermont probably makes us the DIY king of the nation

Does Idaho have any sing fam oversight that you're dealing with?


~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

In theory and by rules, yes. :whistling2::laughing:

But I am so far out into the sticks here that unless I rip down exterior walls or tear the roof off no one is going to know or care what I do here. (And based on what I have been finding in this place with electrical, plumbing and framing the last time this place was inspected was when the main panel went in in 1980-something.) (And that was obviously ONLY for looking at the panel, the rest of the place wasn't looked at at all.) 

I was told that the county inspector here is actually pretty easy to deal with. 

Since I don't plan on ever selling this I am not worried about the whole "no permits affecting resale value" thing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Have the Jehovahs found you yet ?

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Have the Jehovahs found you yet ?
> 
> ~CS~


LOL it's LDS out here.....

I have a joke about that I'll send by PM, otherwise I'd have to edit my own post and ban myself for three days. :laughing:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Have the Jehovahs found you yet ?
> 
> ~CS~


 
One of the many things I like about being behind a large gate, but this helps too.:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

No gates here....








~CS~


----------

